

Common Music Notation - of
https://ccrma.stanford.edu/software/cmn/

======
theOnliest
See also the MEI project at [http://music-encoding.org](http://music-
encoding.org). Not quite the same thing, but still noteworthy. It's an attempt
to provide a parallel to TEI ([http://www.tei-c.org](http://www.tei-c.org))
for music notation. MEI is still under development, and they're supposedly
working on some way to output notation (maybe through Lilypond; it's been a
few months since I've kept up with the project).

------
emersonrsantos
Missing pedalling articulations, useful to pipe organ, harp... Also I didn't
find any way to include registration change, important in pipe organ,
harmonium, harpsichord, electroacoustic instruments and others.

------
gcr
How does this compare to LilyPond, which is Scheme-based with a vaguely TeX-
like syntax?

~~~
whitten
from:
[https://ccrma.stanford.edu/software/cmn/cmn/cmn.html](https://ccrma.stanford.edu/software/cmn/cmn/cmn.html)
His comment is telling:

Although I put a lot of effort into making the output legible, it really isn't
aimed at producing publishable scores. If you need beautiful output, use
Lilypond, Score or Finale.

~~~
gcr
I see. Might be interesting to output Lilypond syntax as a separate backend or
something like that... hm!

------
laex
How do i install this ?

~~~
nescoiquid
It is loadable via asdf. You can look at a very silly example here:
[https://github.com/grantham/clef-reading](https://github.com/grantham/clef-
reading)

